# lc9 front sight



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I was shooting at an outdoor range a couple weeks ago and noticed that the front sight on my lc9 had moved way to the left. Turned out that it was very loose. I put some red locktite on it and that seems to be holding very well. But I did call Kruger last week and they are sending a new slide with a pinned front sight, it should be here today. I've read on a couple of forums that they sometimes pin the front sight a bit off center, so I guess I'll take a look at it when it gets here and then decide which of the slides to return to them. This really isn't a range gun but I'd still like the sight to be centered, so we'll see when it gets here.


----------

